# Burton Cantbed 2.0 = lame



## Fergatron2000

Ordered the Cantbed 2.0s for some Malavita EST. They cannot be adjusted in length which really defeats the purpose of using well fitted bindings with adjustments. You get Sm/Md/Lg length and that's it. No gas pedal adjustment.

So unless they happend to be dialed for your boot length out of the box then you will have a crap load of toe hanging out. I will be sending these back. Unless there is something I'm missing here this is a really lame product.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

I thought the same thing, but I bought them anyways to give them a try. I always ride with me knees tight, so the little bevel seems to have stopped my foot cramps. I would like to see more then 3 degrees, maybe 8 ?

In the late 80's I worked in a custom cabinet shop and we used to make our own custom cant beds, out of oak scraps, then we'd duct tape the shit out of them to the baseplates.


----------



## midnightcaper

Clayton Bigsby said:


> I thought the same thing, but I bought them anyways to give them a try. I always ride with me knees tight, so the little bevel seems to have stopped my foot cramps. I would like to see more then 3 degrees, maybe 8 ?
> 
> In the late 80's I worked in a custom cabinet shop and we used to make our own custom cant beds, out of oak scraps, then we'd duct tape the shit out of them to the baseplates.


Haha that's awesome! You kinda gave me a idea there.


----------

